

Bohr's trip about spin - grey-area
http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2013/05/eisenbahnnet-bohrs-trip-about-spin.html

======
granfalloon
A nice recounting of the "discovery" by Goudsmit:
[http://www.lorentz.leidenuniv.nl/history/spin/goudsmit.html](http://www.lorentz.leidenuniv.nl/history/spin/goudsmit.html)

(I use the quotes because he discusses the role of luck in scientific
discovery, and the question of who should get credit -- the first person to
"guess" a truth that is ultimately proven, or the first person to understand
it?)

------
sombremesa
So the students who postulated spin were never rewarded. Then there's this:

"Ironically, spin helped clinch confirmation of Pauli's exclusion principle of
1925, for which Pauli won the Nobel Prize in 1945."

~~~
robinrob
This is why people don't go into science.

